# Technical grade lye VS. food grade lye



## peace-love-and-suds (Oct 18, 2011)

Does anyone have any specific information on the differences and how they react to produce soap.  If I'm not mistaken, the tech grade is lower grade and has more metals and unwanted substances.  But does it really matter to make any iota of a difference?


----------



## falldowngobump (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm no chemist, but I've ordered and used the tech grade lye from Essential Depo several times.  It works just like any other lye I've ever used.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 18, 2011)

Same here. I can't tell a difference between them.


----------



## ikindred (Oct 18, 2011)

Whatever is cheaper, there really is no difference.  I have used both with the same results.


----------



## Lindy (Oct 18, 2011)

I didn't know there was a food grade  :shock:


----------



## Fragola (Oct 19, 2011)

Funny, there are some ethnic cooking recipes requiring lye, but can't remember what.


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 19, 2011)

Yes- there is food grade lye and tech grade lye. I've used both in my soap (from AAA Chemical Supply) and found was absolutely no difference in the outcome.

Lots of different foods are processed using lye (pretzels, chocolate, olives, hominy, etc....), and it is used by different ethnic groups in the preparation of certain ingredients, hence the reason for food grade. It's slightly more expensive than tech grade and has less impurities in it.


IrishLass


----------



## peace-love-and-suds (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks guys.  From my research I have found that the tech grade lye appears to have more unwanted metals and impurities.  I think I'll stick with food grade lye from now on, since it is so highly recommended to use pure water!


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 21, 2011)

ikindred said:
			
		

> Whatever is cheaper, there really is no difference.  I have used both with the same results.


Exactly.


----------



## Moonblossom (Oct 21, 2011)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> ikindred said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ditto


----------



## Lindy (Oct 21, 2011)

Interesting - thanks!


----------



## peace-love-and-suds (Oct 29, 2011)

Great deals on food grade lye here. (the better version in my opinion at this point) 

I spoke one of their representatives and he said that food grade is more refined and has less metals, etc.  Better to buy the 30 pound bulk...much much cheaper.

http://www.essentialdepot.com/servlet/t ... Categories


----------



## debbism (Oct 29, 2011)

I recently purchased tech grade after always using food grade.  I don't see any difference at all.  Of course, when it comes to price, there was a very slight difference - when buying 32 lbs I saved $4 buying tech....might go back to food grade next time 

BUT i will tell you, I will NEVER order lye from www.ingredientstodiefor.com as they have yet to reply to my emails regarding the difficulties in handling their lye....That alone would prevent me from sending my business their way next time.

Their lye comes in short wide mouth bottles and they have a foil/paper seal over top that generates LOTS of static when removed and is near impossible to remove with gloves on - i never take my gloves off to open or handle lye so this presents a real problem.

AAA-Chemicals.com is much better....taller wide mouth bottles with childproof caps - no foil.  Essential depot seems to package their lye this way too and actually a tad less expensive that AAA-chemical.


----------



## carebear (Dec 21, 2011)

AAA Chemicals & The Lye Guy get my vote.


----------



## Fragola (Dec 21, 2011)

> Their lye comes in short wide mouth bottles and they have a foil/paper seal over top that generates LOTS of static when removed and is near impossible to remove with gloves on - i never take my gloves off to open or handle lye so this presents a real problem.



Use an appropriate tool to open the jar or cut through the foil.


----------



## cheesenoodle (Dec 21, 2011)

Tech grade chemicals are less regulated and lack the standards of purity that Food grade chemicals which have to meet the requirements of the FDA's Food Chemical Codex (FCC). 

Tech grade probably has more impurities (ie, heavy metals like Lead) but it's hard to find out just what impurities are in tech grade lye, it seems.


----------

